# Gravel color



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I am planning on semi-redecorating, and was wondering what color gravel I should go with.
I have pics on my profile of the tank and the fish.
Also, plants: silk, plastic, glow in the dark, what kind and colors?


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I think that because your bettas are dark in color, white gravel would be nice. I have a light colored betta so dark gravel and plants look good with him. I would also go with light plants, maybe a cool flower.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

For your fish I might consider doing black and white gravel mixed. The white in the gravel would make your black male stand out, and the black would make your blue one stand out. Silk plants are, in my opinion, the bomb diggity (LOL, sorry, I've been dying to say that all day). If you know the right stores, there're tons of different ones to pick out of, and you can choose a theme with colors. I've found that black and white gravel with green plants looks AMAZING. Hold on and I'll grab a pic of my Bliss' tank showing this :3


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

K, I could always get one bag of black and one of white and do black on one side and white on the other. I love how Bliss is looking right at the camera!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah!!!! Get white for Friday and black for Jazz!!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a ton of sand left over from my ten gallon that you can have.


----------



## HVal09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i personally loooove my fishy in natural colored rocks, but lol white and black looks really cool.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm always a big fan of the natural gravel/natural tank


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

I have natural gravel and live plants in my 10g.
Diego really stands out (hes a dark blue/red/purple) against it


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Since my two boys are lighter in color I did the black gravel however for a varied texture look I added clear, mirrored black, teal, light green, light blue and dark blue glass pebbles. It looks awesome and my guys like it. 

My mom has hot pink gravel with glow in the dark plants for her bettas. Personally I don't like it but it fits her personality, and your tank should reflect you and your fishies. After all, your the one cleaning and looking at/ after it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, hot pink gravel and glow in the dark plants! Sounds very unique!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

That it is. I'm thinking for xmas I'm going to get her another 5g tank. Right now we have a 5g divided for her two guys.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think a light purple would look great with Jazz and either an orange or bright yellow would look good with Friday.
If you put fake bamboo in Friday's tank that would be so awesome. Maybe some glow in the dark plants


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

id go with a natural look personally, but, i like the half black half white idea too
or maybe half natural sand and half black sand....

heres a pic of one my black sand tanks so you can get an idea


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool, I am def. going today and i know I am getting white for Friday, and I'm pretty sure I'm getting some lagoon mix 'er something for Jazz, it is black with little neon specks!


----------

